
How to kill your tech industry - anigbrowl
https://logicmag.io/05-how-to-kill-your-tech-industry/
======
ci5er
Someone, before now, for some reason, flagged this thread. (And I'm wondrously
curious as to why - because the flaggers clearly saw something objectionable
about this rising thread (as opposed to 'wrong') that I am apparently too
insensitive to see...)

The article is what it is, but I am curious about the community's discussion
about the article, the topic and the point, before it gets flagged to death
again...

~~~
jacknews
"The massive waste of human talent rippled upward, eventually destroying the
British lead in computing and the British computer industry."

It was probably flagged because the central claim seems highly dubious. The
only thing the article really proves is that history is at least partly made
by whoever is telling it. And that if you hold a viewpoint strongly enough (or
are a professional promoter of a viewpoint), absolutely everything, however
tangential, will look like an instance of it, be caused by it, etc.

~~~
ci5er
> that history is at least partly made by whoever is telling it

Absolutely. I am not a relativist, but I find that any narrative that
challenges mine (while wrong, haha) is interesting. I'm not going to call it
alternative history fiction (which I also find interesting), but it is a
point-of-view that I had not considered (and maybe ought to have - esp. here
where many if not most of the underlying facts are true).

